

Why Women Don’t Apply for Jobs Unless They’re 100% Qualified - mindcrime
http://blogs.hbr.org/2014/08/why-women-dont-apply-for-jobs-unless-theyre-100-qualified/

======
known
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glass_ceiling](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glass_ceiling)

